# Weekend in Dorset



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2008)

Hoping to go down to Dorset for a weekend in March, and liking the look of Lulworth - seems to be a good base for the things we want to do (Durdle Door, coastal walk, Corfe Castle..etc).

Would like to stay somewhere self-catering, but drawing up a bit of a blank on the searches I'm doing (been doing it most of the morning!). Has anyone got any recommendations of places to stay round that way? Or if it's better to look elsewhere along that coast?

Also, anything that's worth a visit to? (I've made a note of the Square & Compass pub, Kimmeridge Bay, Monkeyworld and Durleston Country Park )

Ta


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

the national trust have cottages in the area, i've stayed at a couple of them, not that cheap tbh, check their website for availability. I stayed at the Isolation Hospital (a hospital converted into 3 lets) and at a farm which has 3 cottages, both are on the arne peninsula, about 5 miles from corfe/wareham, very nice places


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2008)

Cheers marty, was hoping you might spot this thread


----------



## chooch (Jan 25, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Also, anything that's worth a visit to? (I've made a note of the Square & Compass pub, Kimmeridge Bay, Monkeyworld and Durleston Country Park


First two great, last two less so. Country parks are _always_ shit 
Portland's a pretty weird place - there and Chesil Beach maybe worth a visit if you've never been. I like Dancing Ledge too, though if you go to to Kimmeridge - when you've seen one wave-cut platfom...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Cheers marty, was hoping you might spot this thread



it's a lovely part of the country, stayed there earlier this month, and a couple of other times in the last couple of years. If you stay at the isolation hospital, there is a pub (halfway inn) about 10 minutes walk away, and a bus stop which will get you to corfe and swanage i think, does alright food, and has good ale (badgers) the farm we stayed on is a bit more isolated

corfe has a couple of pubs, the castle is worth a visit, and the model village, which has a model of the model village in the model village

you can get a steam train to swanage as well, which is cool, swanage is good to visit for a few hours, wareham will have all you need if you need to buy food, has a nice breakfast place, and an old fashioned cinema, the rex (next door to the breakfast place, which i think is called the five and dime.

If you go to the compass pub, take the walk down to the sea, there are abandoned quarries there which look like a Dr Who set (and were used in Dr Who years ago i think)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2008)

Cheers marty 

None of those places are free the weekend we are, so my search continues.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

try the landmark trust - they have stuff in dorset...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got the book at home, will have another look tonight


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2008)

chooch said:


> First two great, last two less so. Country parks are _always_ shit
> Portland's a pretty weird place - there and Chesil Beach maybe worth a visit if you've never been. I like Dancing Ledge too, though if you go to to Kimmeridge - when you've seen one wave-cut platfom...


Cheers chooch, Chesil Beach look interesting


----------



## marty21 (Jan 25, 2008)

i stayed at a landmark trust place (i think it was them,maybe it was the national trust - i'll speak to mrs21 later) on the golden cap, which was a beautiful place


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 27, 2008)

Weymouth might just be waking up (for Easter hols around 23 March) around then. Lyme Regis is nice, again probably a bit quiet that time of year.


----------



## Kevicious (Jan 28, 2008)

If you're thirsty you could go to the Cider Museum at Owermoigne 

http://www.millhousecider.com

although you might not want to drive back!


And if you're in Swanage, there's a lovely boat trip round to Poole, which takes in the harbour, islands, etc. And you can chuck stuff at the people from Sandbanks...


----------

